

How To Use Personalization To Increase Customer Happiness - shanellem
http://www.evergage.com/blog/how-use-personalization-increase-customer-happiness

======
sidkothari
I actually used something similar when I was running a web design business
from home but it was so much harder to personalize actions all across the
customer life cycle, I should check this out. It's great to be able to change
CTA's for a customer that has already signed up for my newsletter, instead
prompting him to sign up for a webinar :)

